# Magic must trade Mike Miller!!!!



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

The Magic have to trade Mike Miller, in my view they are getting passed up by the Nets and 76ers with there recent trade, and Boston also got better this there trade. With Mike on the team Orlando has a guard/foward heavy lineup, they have not real talented big men. This Nets have Martin and Mutombo, Boston has Baker, 76ers have Colmen and Todd, Pacers have O'Neal, Toronto has Davis, Charlotte has Brown, Cambell, Magloire and the list goes on.

The Magic need one more big man to score in the post. They have everything else, so trade Mike Miller because he is not needed on the team. And if Hill gets injured again, just sign Harpring before the season and get a big man for Miller. They might be getting passed up talent wise in the post by the other teams in the East. No unless Griffith, Kausn, Grant, Humphrey, and Hunter have monster years they need to trade Mike because I don't think they could have monster years. There only hope for a improving big man in Hunter and he can't really score down low.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

They don't need a scoring big man. They were 4th in the league in scoring last season without Grant Hill playing.

They need big men to rebound and defend, with an occasional blocked shot. 

Oyedeji will do that better than anyone they had last year. So he is an improvement. And Humphrey can provide that against smaller lineups, so that is an improvement.

Kasun doesn't provide the above, but he can score at 7-foot. He's got 3-pt range for a C. He's as good shooting as any of the big men last season.

I would be willing to accept a trade of Miller only if they get something good in return. Miller is a great player and should not be given away.

If we can sign Keon (or if this would allow signing him), I would take a straightup trade for Stromile Swift.

The additions of Swift, Oyedeji, Clark, Kasun, and Humphrey would be an upgrade from last season.

Most of the East additions you mentioned are not that huge. McDyess is the biggest acquisition. Mutombo is past his prime and will be good for nothing in a year or two. Vin Baker is a soft, scoring PF. Boston already has one of those. The addition of MacCullough and Van Horn makes the 76ers much softer and again, Coleman is not that great of a player anymore. Toronto has Davis, but that is it for big men. 

Pacers bigs are formidable. Miller is solid and Oneal is bigtime. New orleans bigs are also very good, but Brown and Campbell are on the decline. Magloire is a good young center though.

I think Mutombo trade helps NJ in short run (very short) but hurts in long run. If Kidd takes off after next season, NJ is screwed with Deke's huge contract. And he can't be very effective more than a couple more seasons.

Orlando without Clark:
1. New Jersey
2. Pacers
3. New Orleans
4. Boston
5. Orlando
6. Philly
7. New York (w/ healthy McDyess)
8. Toronto

Orlando with Clark/Swift:
1. New Jersey
2. Pacers
3. Orlando
4. New Orleans
so on..

those are my thoughts..


----------



## bluemagic (Jun 29, 2002)

*mike miller isn't great*

Mike Miller isn't a great player, and probably never will be, he has a chance, but a very slim one. The light has to come on, like it did for Tracy McGrady, but McGrady is twice the athlete that Mike is. Mike doesn't have the aggresiveness as a scorer or defender to be great. I still think he's good enough to start, and he won't in orlando, and they should have traded him already. If the Magic can get Stromile Swift they improve vastly. Swift has a problem with work ethic, but with Tmac and Grant around, they'll get that settled.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

How about Nazr and Dickau for Miller? I have no idea if the salaries match, but I like the deal from the Hawks perspective.


----------



## tmacizgod (Jul 18, 2002)

how is that good for atl? they have no real pg and dickau is only a rookie (and i personally think he's overrated). they're giving up two players for one streaky SG? hmm.. i think atl loses


----------



## Sir I Gotta Go (Jul 7, 2002)

How many times do I have to say? Jason Terry is a goddamn point guard. And a good one. It is amazing how people don't see this. Dicky was drafted to be a backup. That trade would have to have fillers but I think Atlanta would give up a backup point guard for Mike Miller.


----------



## Patrick (Jun 10, 2002)

First to answer this guy who said Mike Miller isn't good. He was the rookie of the year and our second scoring option behind McGrady and when he was healthy he scored some key 3 pointers alongside Pat Garritty so I have no clue what garbage you talking about.

Mike Miller's 15 ppg is good enough and sooner or later he'll be off to another team if Grant Hill comes back healthy.


----------



## jsa (Jul 16, 2002)

I think Miller is a fine player. Common wisdom may have it that you don't have 3 similar height players on the floor at once, but so what? If they can defend, the other team can not defend them. Hill has so must rust to lose, it may take a while. One defensive minded rebounder on the floor , the big 3, and a decent point and they are tough. Very versatile. You will get a much less talented 7-footer than you may want for Miller. Keep him and scare the opponents to death.


----------

